# Auto blade kit



## SubVet10 (Oct 2, 2016)

Any of my fellow Texians know a reputable place to get an automatic knife ("switchblade") kit?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't even know what an "automatic knife kit" is.


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 2, 2016)

switchblade


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 2, 2016)

Sorry no I don't.


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2016)

@Wildthings


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Wildthings


Not a full "automatic" but www.knifekits.com has a few "assisted" kits like this one "Assisted Tanto"

My EDC is assisted and I love it!

Here Let Me Google That For You!!!! GOOGLE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

I found a couple....

link 

link

link

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Google - 'Automatic Knife Kit' - numerous results found.

Automatic and Assisted Knife Law - just so everyone don't think we're gangsters and promoting illegal actions.




Wildthings said:


> My EDC is assisted and I love it!



Likewise... I carry the Kershaw Volt, and owning several switchblades, I can state without any reservation, they've got nothing on the Volt. Personally, I find the Volt better in many respects. Most switchblades don't have enough bulk to hold on to them securely, and they have too much spring pressure, the blade wants to torque the knife out of your hand when opening. The Volt is beefy, swinging way more blade than any of the switchblades, and I don't have that issue.

Kershaw Volt on Amazon

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 3, 2016)

Mine is also a small Kershaw -- Kershaw Duck Commander #7418DCX Tickfaw Speedsafe Folding Knife but I got mine from Wing Supply for $6.99

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Google - 'Automatic Knife Kit' - numerous results found.
> 
> Automatic and Assisted Knife Law - just so everyone don't think we're gangsters and promoting illegal actions.
> 
> ...



I did have on jump out of my hand a couple weeks ago. THought I had it, my first boss had a flip knife that was lightning fast, but it was a lot of steel moving with a quickness


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 8, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Not a full "automatic" but www.knifekits.com has a few "assisted" kits like this one "Assisted Tanto"
> 
> My EDC is assisted and I love it!
> 
> Here Let Me Google That For You!!!! GOOGLE



Thanks.... I did try that. The interwebs hates me. And I use duckduckgo is probably another reason.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> I did have on jump out of my hand a couple weeks ago. THought I had it, my first boss had a flip knife that was lightning fast, but it was a lot of steel moving with a quickness



Been there done that... If you don't have a good hold on it, it will get away from you. There simply isn't enough there to grip, and the blade weighs as much or more than the rest of the knife on most. They do open fast, I won't deny that, but I've got short fat fingers and I find them very difficult to get a grip on that you can hold in any event. I can't imagine needing it, trying to pull it from your pocket, and find a grip one could hold in a stressful situation. My Volt is a whole different story.


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 9, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Been there done that... If you don't have a good hold on it, it will get away from you. There simply isn't enough there to grip, and the blade weighs as much or more than the rest of the knife on most. They do open fast, I won't deny that, but I've got short fat fingers and I find them very difficult to get a grip on that you can hold in any event. I can't imagine needing it, trying to pull it from your pocket, and find a grip one could hold in a stressful situation. My Volt is a whole different story.


I agree with you whole-heartedly Mr. Rocky. 
As far as the kit goes; if I'm gonna spend good money I would like one that I made. For the knife itself - it is legal in TX, so why not!? The Volt does look nice, though, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

